# Pebbles to decrease energy peaks?



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Do people really believe this? Pebbles.

Since this is an auction and will be gone soon here are some links: White paper.

Customer comments.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Some people do. I don't.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

lol... I can't help but to laugh. I don't know, maybe it's really true, but it's still funny. I didn't research it but I wonder what makes those pebbles so special? Why not just some good ole rocks? :dontknow:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

This is the dumbest thing I've heard since the $500 wooden volume knob that makes your system sound so much better. :rofl:

One thing to be careful of on Audiogon. As I understand it, unlike eBay the mods will remove negative feedback if the seller complains about it. The motivation is there since they thrive on commercial sellers. Therefore, the fact that the guy selling these oily snake turds has a perfect rating means, essentially, nothing. :nono:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

There is a sucker born every minute..

JCD


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Don't forget the clock:

http://cgi.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/auc.pl?accstwek&1149477574

Being serious both Cardas and Ayre sell myrtle wood blocks, 
http://www.cardas.com/content.php?area=products&content_id=7&pagestring=Accessories&product_id=28

even Stereophile reviewers use them as damping devices :scratch: I can feel a trip to Home Depot coming on for a piece of MDF :wave:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm.... so if I was to get the pebbles, a few blocks and the clock... I'd have the best sounding system in town. I gotta start saving my money. I'd rather DIY though... any guidance available?


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Drink some lemonade and spit in a circle around your CD player.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

I read the 'user comments' and can only think that the pebbles are actually some kind of drug and these people have been ingesting them, had a really good chuckle :rofl: This is, as always IMHO


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Okay, guys - beat this one:yes: 

http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/acousticsystem/resonators.html

Notice they've put one in their car, Sonnie should try one and see what improvements it makes:T 

NB
Remember the reviwers are Dutch, and mind altering chemicals are legal in The Netherlands.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh yeah... I'm game! I wonder if they would allow be to test and review one?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm not sure if this beats the above, but this service is available in Australia at the moment. 

http://www.pymblehifi.com.au/NordostCableBurning.htm

Kind of makes you wonder. I guess people will do/pay whatever they think it takes to achieve the "ultimate" sound.:scratch:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

It just saddens me to see these "services" and "products" because you KNOW there is some poor schmuck parting with his hard earned cash for these things...

Sigh..

JCD


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

I think I can see the OP and raise him. The astonishingly durable Peter W Belt has been flogging bits of string, sticky foil and blessed marked pens for unblievable money for years.

Have a look at this: http://www.belt.demon.co.uk/product/chunky/chunky.html
This retails for £100GBP thats about $190USD.

I don't know how I've managed without one.

Russell


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Okay Russell, the gauntlet is down:R 
Look at this - takes the pen to a new level $$$$$$$$$$$$

http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/nanotech/nespa.html

http://cls.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?accstwek&1154856261


Notice its our two Dutch friends again - a combination of wet feet from leaking *****, and mind altering substances, seems to be an alternative to improve your listening enjoyment. And to think I was just dumb enough to believe you had to have good components :scratch:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Hmmm.... so if I was to get the pebbles, a few blocks and the clock... I'd have the best sounding system in town. I gotta start saving my money. I'd rather DIY though... any guidance available?


Nope. 

Catch-22: If you use these things and you don't hear a difference, then either your system or your ears isn't good enough. Or both.


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

Phil M said:


> And to think I was just dumb enough to believe you had to have good components :scratch:


This is precisely the point. I mean the pen just reduces the reflectivity of the inside and outside edge of the CD, or in the case of green, is supposed to absorb it. Nobody seems to question that if the errant laser light hits the edges at an incident angle greater than the angle of the materials refractive index, it will continue to bounce around unaffected. This marker isn't even capable of absorbing most of this light, nevermind enough to make adifference. Any black marker will have the same effect for 20p thats a 50000% markup.  Good work if you can get it.

Inspite of actually getting some kit in the Nespa (camera flash?), there have got to be $800 dollar upgrades you can make to ANY system that would be more efective than this. Or maybe I haven't spent enough on my system to have to resort to frippery like this as a way of expending cash on it.

Whatever next? People will be claiming spikes help isolate equipment.:rofl: 

I can only say that if you buy any of these products, you deserve em!

Russell


----------

